# Grass stuck down fishes throat?



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

my platy has what looks like grass stuck in his mouth. How do you hold down a fish to try and remove that now??

He seemed to fix himself. I just panicked because the first thing I saw when I got home was my fish laying on the tank bottom with something jammed in its mouth.


----------

